# callochromis pleurospilus questions



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

i am debating my self whether or not i should get callchromis pleurospilus or callochromis stappersi. i have a 100 gallon about 5 feet long, 12 inches wide and 26 inches tall. 75% of the tank is sand and scattered escargot shells. the rest is rocks and plants. My question is if i can keep callochromis pleurospilus in a group of eight in my tank. the tank mate are 6 alto lamprologus sumbu new shells, 6 multies, 3 brevis, and fifteen jumbo cyps. thanks.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They would be in direct competition (conflict) with all of your shellies, who are going to need the floor space as is. I would pass on the Callochromis completely for your setup.


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

what about kilesa?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> what about kilesa?


They'd be fine in your tank... if you didn't have shellies.

But, you have shellies, your floorspace is spoken for.


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

well what if i take out all the shelldwellers except the alto comps and move all the shells to the left side of the tank next to the rocks. then could i have 8 kilesa.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Yes


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

i looked up your tanks and saw your brevis tank with the cardinals. I have a tank like that except it is 44 gallon tall tank. i only have cardinals and other soft water fish like discus and angles. i was wondering what your ph is in that tank, because cardinals and brevis need two totally different PH ranges. mine is about 6.1. can Brevis live in that? please reply soon, i am planning on making on making a order on monday. thanks.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

No idea weather brevis can survive at pH 6.1 but it sure is not ideal for em. 7.5 would be OK for tank bred. No way I would take even the most hardy Tang the wrong side of neutral pH 7. No way I would try and keep cardinals the high side of pH 7. BAD MIX.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

My brevis tank was 8.1 ph.


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

wow, how did you keep cardinals with them?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> wow, how did you keep cardinals with them?


I think their requirements are slightly overrated. They did fine, and saw them breed a few times as well. Similarly, I've had Tiger Barbs breed under such conditions.


----------

